# 5 bar Hawthorne



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 2, 2017)

I just got this Hawthorne 5 bar it was quite rusty. It has some great options on it with the two speed and front brake. I spent some time on it and was able to uncover the original paint. It turned out better than I could have imagined. I did replace the bars and stem the original parts were pitted pretty bad and I wasn't crazy about the style. 

Thanks for checking it out


----------

